# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Old kiowa peak

## Lonesome Cowboy

A slow January sun dropping low in the west over the Kiowa mountain range. Violet mist creeping across the snow covered Kiowa Valley. Foothills, smooth and sweeping, with long silvery snow covered slopes of sparkling sun blazed ice. Above it all, Old Kiowa Peak, a mountain scarred by eons of ice, rain and wind blast, capped by a towering rocky summit. Buried in that dark mountain top, deep in its core, sheltered like a diamond in its stone heart; the remains of the last Princess of the Kiowa Valley Cree.

----------


## Mike Tevion

Much of your “Story” has been plagiarized from a novel by Zane Grey.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Much of your “Story” has been plagiarized from a novel by Zane Grey.


Thats a pretty bold charge Mike. A charge which is completely unfounded and spurious.  :Shocked:  Should your zealotry for artistic purity lead you to lay offensive charges against your fellow contributors and forget one of the foundational truths of any artistic pursuit, let me refresh your memory : In the words of Steve Jobs, echoing Picasso : "Good Artists Copy, Great Artists Steal". Too bad we're neither.  :Seeya:

----------


## Calidore

Mike, if you're going to make an accusation like that, you need to be more specific by posting chapter and verse of the source, or better yet the passage(s) themselves.

Cowboy, your response seems to deny plagiarism but defend "stealing", at least in the quote used. Is this a case of two different opinions on where the line is? That could make for an interesting discussion. 

Interesting article on that quote BTW:

http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/03/06/artists-steal/

----------


## Mike Tevion

Yeah? Sure is strange the way you quickly edited the original post today.

Calidore.


You are correct. My mistake was not realizing that a post could be so easily edited.

However, I check for plagiarism every time I read any of the short stories posted on this forum. Take it from there.

Mike.

Calidore.

The Mysterious Rider. By Zane Grey.

A September sun, losing some of its heat if not its brilliance, was dropping low in the west over the black Colorado range. Purple haze began to thicken in the timbered notches. Gray foothills, round and billowy, rolled down from the higher country. They were smooth, sweeping, with long velvety slopes and isolated patches of aspens that blazed in autumn gold. Splotches of red vine colored the soft gray of sage. Old White Slides, a mountain scarred by avalanche, towered with bleak rocky peak above the valley.

Find the original story as posted and compare them yourself. Alternatively, run a plagiarism check as I did before it was edited.

Mike.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

The parallels are truly UNCANNY! Dont know whether to take your accusation as a huge compliment or as a nasty attempt to taint my reputation here at Online - Literature.

----------


## Calidore

Google still had it cached:

A January sun, losing some of its heat if not its brilliance, was dropping low in the west over the black Colorado range. Purple haze began to thicken across the snow covered Kiowa Valley. Foothills, round and billowy, rolled down from the higher country. They were smooth, sweeping, with long silvery snow covered slopes and isolated patches of sun blazed ice. Above it all, Old Kiowa Peak, a mountain scarred by avalanche, towered by a bleak rocky summit. Buried in that dark mountain top, deep in its core, sheltered like a diamond in its stone heart; the remains of the last Princess of the Kiowa Valley Cree. 


********************

Cowboy?

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

Like I said, the parellels are truly uncanny, nevertheless my final draft stands as is. I will keep it as the opening prologue for my new story OLD KIOWA PEAK, part of the continuing series KIOWA OIL.

----------


## Calidore

There's a bit of a difference between...




> The parallels are truly UNCANNY! Dont know whether to take your accusation as a huge compliment or as a nasty attempt to taint my reputation here at Online - Literature.


...and...




> Like I said, the parellels are truly uncanny, nevertheless my final draft stands as is.


...especially since the first was posted after editing the evidence and the second after the original was recovered and put up for comparison. You realize that being not only a plagiarist but an unrepentant one on a forum specifically devoted to writers and writing will, to put it mildly, affect people's responses to your future work?

Mike, I'm very glad you spoke up, thank you. Is the plagiarism checker you use publicly available?

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> You realize that being not only a plagiarist but an unrepentant one on a forum specifically devoted to writers and writing will, to put it mildly, affect people's responses to your future work?



To put it mildly, you two can bandy around your "big" accusatory words till the cows come home...dont make a dimes worth of difference to me. The final PUBLISHED draft STANDS Calidore. My readers will make up their own minds. Now gentlemen, kindly step aside and let us writers keep on entertaining our readership.

----------


## Mike Tevion

> To put it mildly, you two can bandy around your "big" accusatory words till the cows come home...dont make a dimes worth of difference to me. The final PUBLISHED draft STANDS Calidore. My readers will make up their own minds. Now gentlemen, kindly step aside and let us writers keep on entertaining our readership.


Now that bullsh*t is hilarious! You are no more a true writer than is Kim Jong Un a fashion setter. However, you sure are entertaining to readers as a lonesome, plagiaristic fool without shame. I am having a look at your other “writings” with curiosity as to their actual authenticity.

Few can abide a cheat, which is probably why you are a “lonesome” one.

----------


## Delta40

Thanks for raising this Mike. I guess writers bank on the blind faith of readers that all work submitted is original and I have to say I don't usually give it a second thought. 

Cal you're right that it will impact Lonesome's reputation on Litnet.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> you sure are entertaining to readers as a lonesome, plagiaristic fool without shame. I am having a look at your other “writings” with curiosity as to their actual authenticity.Few can abide a cheat, which is probably why you are a “lonesome” one.


Awwww, you go on ahead Mikey, go on and peruse all of my writings to your hearts content (I'm going to enjoy this, BTW). Like I told your other lil friends : THE FINAL DRAFT STANDS (as do my more than 10 000 story views).

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Cal you're right that it will impact Lonesome's reputation on Litnet.


Couldnt give a rats behind. In fact, I bet my reputation will remain intact, if not stronger after the hoopla dies down. Not the first writer to be slandered. Looks like Im in pretty select company BTW : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rism_incidents

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Woah. Wow.Why, though? Why do this? To get positive reviews on a literature forum? Wasn't the whole point to test your own psyche against reality?

Artistically indefensible.







J

----------


## 108 fountains

I considered staying out of this, but Cowboy's continued denials and attacks compel me to jump in.
The original plagiarism was blatant and obvious. The quick edit to the original to hide the fact was indefensible. And the continued denials and attacks on the people who pointed out the obvious just makes things exponentially worse.
If the Cowboy had just admitted that what he did was wrong -- perhaps he got so carried away with the Zane Grey passage that he just couldn't help copying it -- he might have retained some semblance of dignity or at least of decency.
But he did not. It's very sad to see.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Woah. Wow.Why, though? Why do this? To get positive reviews on a literature forum? Wasn't the whole point to test your own psyche against reality?
> 
> Artistically indefensible.
> 
> J


Indefensible, uh right (YAWN) BTW, dont forget to check out my next KIOWA OIL installment  :Wink:

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> he might have retained some semblance of dignity or at least of decency.
> But he did not. It's very sad to see.


attacks, dignity, decency...right. (yawn). Dont forget to check out my next KIOWA OIL installment  :Wink:

----------


## Emil Miller

Having published a novel about plagiarism, this thread has aroused my interest.
The passage that is claimed to be original material is too close to that claimed to be
the plagiarised passage for comfort, but why anyone would want to copy Zane Grey is beyond me.
In fact, if anything, Cowboy's passage is better than Grey's that has multiple adjectives including black; purple; gray;
gold; red and white in the colours alone, whereas Cowboy reduces it to one i.e. silvery.
As for being in good company in the plagiarism stakes, it's noticeable in the link given that Dan Brown features prominently.

----------


## Calidore

> attacks, dignity, decency...right. (yawn). Dont forget to check out my next KIOWA OIL installment


Let's see, that's the one where the installment posted day before yesterday was lifted directly from the Kiowa homepage, with typos and grammatical & punctuation errors included:

http://townofkiowa.com/

And at least a couple of lines of your intro came directly from published work by the Applied History Research Group at the University of Calgary, as archived here (second paragraph from the bottom):

http://archive.is/Iqbp

The second alone wouldn't normally be that big a deal, but your now-outspoken contempt for ethics and revelry in being a bad boy makes it more likely deliberate.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Cowboy reduces it to one i.e. silvery.
> As for being in good company in the plagiarism stakes, it's noticeable in the link given that Dan Brown features prominently.


WTF are you talking about EMIL? Dan Brown is flippin AWESOME! I only hope to have a tenth of Browns career, notoriety and talent one day.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Let's see, that's the one where the installment posted day before yesterday was lifted directly from the Kiowa homepage, with typos and grammatical & punctuation errors included:
> 
> http://townofkiowa.com/
> 
> And at least a couple of lines of your intro came directly from published work by the Applied History Research Group at the University of Calgary, as archived here (second paragraph from the bottom):
> 
> http://archive.is/Iqbp
> 
> The second alone wouldn't normally be that big a deal, but your now-outspoken contempt for ethics and revelry in being a bad boy makes it more likely deliberate.


Uh, thats called a prologue?

----------


## Emil Miller

> WTF are you talking about EMIL? Dan Brown is flippin AWESOME! I only hope to have a tenth of Browns career, notoriety and talent one day.


Well as far as this forum goes, you have already achieved a certain measure of notoriety and, if Zane Grey and Dan Brown are anything to go by, you shouldn't have far to go before you hit the jackpot.

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Isn't plagiarism against the forum rules? Because if it isn't, then...

'Gone With the Wind' by Jack of Hearts.






J

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> well as far as this forum goes, you have already achieved a certain measure of notoriety and, if zane grey and dan brown are anything to go by, you shouldn't have far to go before you hit the jackpot.


whats that they say about bad publicity again?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Isn't plagiarism against the forum rules? Because if it isn't, then...
> 
> J


Easy lil fella, put the knives away...before you start throwing around charges and calling for rope, make sure you got something against me that sticks.  :Wink:

----------


## Jack of Hearts

lol ok 'Big Fella.' Aren't words funny? Just by calling someone 'little fella' you make them so; just by claiming that you wrote something, you make it so. WORDS ARE MAGIC! Here's a new word for you, Big Fella: carbuncle.






J

----------


## Mike Tevion

> Easy lil fella, put the knives away...before you start throwing around charges and calling for rope, make sure you got something against me that sticks.


Son, I know you don’t appreciate, in your own term, “big words”. However, the charge of being a plagiarist sticks to you, just as the word mendacious sticks to a politician. Stop being such a brassy coward and do the Cowboy thing by manning-up.

----------


## Emil Miller

OK cowboy, you've been called some serious things on this thread but now it's time to stop pussyfooting around.

http://youtu.be/WDDOd8kGBXo

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> However, the charge of being a plagiarist sticks to you. Stop being such a brassy coward and do the Cowboy thing by manning-up.


Mikey, Mikey, Mikey... what part of "charges that STICK" do you NOT understand? Like I told your lil' sidekick Jack of Hearts, put the knives away kids, before you tear yourselves a new one.

----------


## Calidore

Copied sources have been posted above, so the charges have stuck, like dog poop on your shoe. You can ignore it and bluster, but the smell still surrounds you and goes where you go.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Copied sources have been posted above, so the charges have stuck, like dog poop on your shoe. You can ignore it and bluster, but the smell still surrounds you and goes where you go.


Dudnt prove a damn thing Cali...you can post and re-post yer "copied sources" till yer friggin blue in the face lil buddy, wont change a cotton pickin thing. 
I'll still keep on turning out the best western style fiction this forum's ever seen. BTW, dont forget to check out the latest instalment in the Kiowa Oil series friend-o.  :Wink:

----------


## Emil Miller

> Dudnt prove a damn thing Cali...you can post and re-post yer "copied sources" till yer friggin blue in the face lil buddy, wont change a cotton pickin thing. 
> I'll still keep on turning out the best western style fiction this forum's ever seen. BTW, dont forget to check out the latest instalment in the Kiowa Oil series friend-o.


Gosh! It's only a matter of time before we get: 'This forum aint big enough for both of us.'

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

(The following is to be read in the voice of Walter Brennan )
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pmTqS6m...%3DpmTqS6mpSI8

Howdy cowboy, looks like you stirred up quite a dust devil roun these parts the moment you sauntered into town on that ole swayback Paint. Now I can't say as I've read any of Mr. Grey's work, but I do have a 1929 copy of my grandpappy's "Fighting Caravans". Sometimes I get an itch an pick her up an start read'n, but end up jus takin a sniff of the old paper an set 'er back down gently.
Anyhow, I reckon I'm here to talk about Kiowa Peak and see about fire'n up peace pipe with a fellow Texan so's you can pass it aroun with these angry sodbusters before they string you up higher than...well...Kiowa Peak. 
You muss be from Texas, cus who the hell else would know bout that mighty hunk of rock just noreast of Aspermont?...

http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/o...articles/rjk06

I'll never forget the fus time I set eyes on that majestic peak. I was a wiry young man full of vim and vinegar, ridin my mule out to my uncle's Jack-a-Lope farm in Paducah. Jezebel and I took a jaunt over an started up the peak. At about 600 ft ASL, ole Jezzy started pant'n hard. I tied her off to an ole juniper an kept on alone. I reached the summit at 1,862 ft ASL, thanks to that big range boss above, I had my trusty bottle of supplemental oxygen with me.

http://www.webpages.ttu.edu/tkreidle...ine%20Hill.htm

Sometimes folks write things theyse jus cant quite recollect what caused 'em to conjure up the words they rote. Could be from that fire water Sam served up back at the Long Branch saloon, or takin in too many whiffs of Miss Kitty's auburn locks as she whispered in your ear. An you know, it ain't unheard of, with that hot Lone Star sun bearin on your head caus'n us to write sump'n summon else writ! It's ok, thems are powerful forces...powerful forces!
(Aside) specially Miss Kitty's hair.

----------


## Sancho

Cowboy,

I like internet tough guys about as much as I like interstate-highway tough guys. You know the type - big pickup truck, small hat size, propensity for pushing around "li'l" Hondas, or in other words - cowards.

As for plagiarism, in a perfect world a plagiarist would suffer the same fate as would a phony war-hero at a 1st Marine Division reunion... 

Hunter S. Thompson had a keen radar for B.S. and B.S.ers. According to him, the dude in your avatar was - "a spoiled brat who couldn't drive."*


*you can use somebody else's stuff, but you've got to give credit.

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Don't make Big Fella angry. He might use his gargantuan size against us and whoop us good. After all, we're only alive by virtual of his cool affectation and restraint EVEN THOUGH THE AUDIENCE KNOWS HE COULD CREAM US ALL IF HE WANTED TO.

Annnnndddddd scene!






J

----------


## Mike Tevion

Gawww Damn! (Spit) . You will need to stop using them “big words” as the little guy sure can't understand them. 

I use the term Little Guy to reflect his intellect. Gargantuan is a good word to describe his ego. However, it is becoming obvious to me that “Lonesome Cowboy”, in all probability, is a weedy framed kid living out the fantasy of being a cowboy on this forum, via the theft of others literature work. 

Interesting is in not that all of his “Kiowa Oil” crap has been taken from the works of Zane Grey and then rearranged to suit his life’s fantasy?

Mike.

----------


## Delta40

[QUOTE=Lonesome Cowboy;1254244]Dudnt prove a damn thing Cali...you can post and re-post yer "copied sources" till yer friggin blue in the face lil buddy, wont change a cotton pickin thing
I'll still keep on turning out the best western style fiction this forum's ever seen. BTW, dont forget to chece latest instalment in the Kiowa Oil series friend-o.  :Wink: [/QU


Ha ha. I bet even your accent ain't the real mcoy. All those beans and black coffee don't make you a cowboy. Didn't your mama tell you that? Now suck up the pasta and start afresh!

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Cowboy,
> 
> Hunter S. Thompson had a keen radar for B.S. and B.S.ers. According to him, the dude in your avatar was - "a spoiled brat who couldn't drive."*
> 
> 
> *you can use somebody else's stuff, but you've got to give credit.


HS Thompson, yeah, didnt that dude blow his own toupee off... with a lead tap to the noggin? Reeeaaal authentic there cowgirl.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Gawww Damn! (Spit) . 
> 
> Interesting is in not that all of his “Kiowa Oil” crap has been taken from the works of Zane Grey and then rearranged to suit his life’s fantasy?
> 
> Mike.


(YAWN) About to hit 1000 views in 7 days there Mikey... Numbers dont lie and 10 000 Lonesome Cowboy fans cant be wrong. BTW, check out my latest KIOWA OIL instalment

----------


## Emil Miller

> Don't make Big Fella angry. He might use his gargantuan size against us and whoop us good.


I'd better warn you that the Big Fella's in town. I just saw his knees go past the window.

----------


## Sancho

> HS Thompson, yeah, didnt that dude blow his own toupee off... with a lead tap to the noggin? Reeeaaal authentic there cowgirl.


Nope, HST never wore a toup'. He was proud of his high-domed hairless pate. He did, ironically, sport a wig from time to time, though. And he did, in a manly manner, take himself out of the gene pool, at a time of his own choosing, and when it was right - for him.* James Dean, by contrast, was taken out by a Ford on California Highway 466, through his inability to control his Porsche or his destiny. 

*


> "No More Games. No More Bombs. No More Walking. No More Fun. No More Swimming. 67. That is 17 years past 50. 17 more than I needed or wanted. Boring. I am always *****y. No Fun - for anybody. 67. You are getting Greedy. Act your old age. Relax - This won't hurt."



I'm actually starting to admire your vim and vigor, Cowpatty. READY-FIRE-AIM

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> . And he did, in a manly manner, take himself out of the gene pool, at a time of his own choosing, and when it was right - for him.*


Like I said, lead tap to the noggin...

----------


## travjob

> Awwww, you go on ahead Mikey, go on and peruse all of my writings to your hearts content (I'm going to enjoy this, BTW). Like I told your other lil friends : THE FINAL DRAFT STANDS (as do my more than 10 000 story views).


You seem to be missing everybody's point that the only reason the FINAL DRAFT exists at all is because of the initial light cast on the "original" draft.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> You seem to be missing everybody's point that the only reason the FINAL DRAFT exists at all is because of the initial light cast on the "original" draft.


Like I said before, lead tap to the noggin...

----------


## Mike Tevion

> (YAWN) About to hit 1000 views in 7 days there Mikey... Numbers dont lie and 10 000 Lonesome Cowboy fans cant be wrong. BTW, check out my latest KIOWA OIL instalment



So numbers don't lie little guy? Knowing your track record I wonder just how many of your claimed reader “Hits” are fakes, just like your “writings”. You probably use the same technique as the fraudsters use for hits on youtube. 

Looks like you are from the UK and not the US. Are you still buying rhinestone cowboy and rodeo memorabilia on ebay?

----------


## Sancho

BAH-hahahaha-HAH

Thanks, Mike. It was as I figured. So I wrote a song about it. I may have borrowed some stuff:

*Lament of the Limey Cowboy:*

Home, home on the net
Where the plagiarists and the phonies play
Where seldom is heard
An original word
And the iClouds are hacked with all day

Hmm, hmm...

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> So numbers don't lie little guy? Knowing your track record I wonder just how many of your claimed reader “Hits” are fakes, just like your “writings”. You probably use the same technique as the fraudsters use for hits on youtube. 
> 
> Looks like you are from the UK and not the US. Are you still buying rhinestone cowboy and rodeo memorabilia on ebay?


(YAWN X2) View counter keeps on the uptick ... thanks cowgirl  :Wink:

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> BAH-hahahaha-HAH
> 
> Thanks, Mike. It was as I figured. So I wrote a song about it. I may have borrowed some stuff:
> 
> *Lament of the Limey Cowboy:*
> 
> 
> Home, home on the net
> Where the plagiarists and the phonies play
> ...


I even got friggin cowgirls writing SONGS about me now  :Biggrin:  Legend o the west rides again!!!!

----------


## Mike Tevion

> BAH-hahahaha-HAH
> 
> Thanks, Mike. It was as I figured. So I wrote a song about it. I may have borrowed some stuff:
> 
> *Lament of the Limey Cowboy:*
> 
> Home, home on the net
> Where the plagiarists and the phonies play
> Where seldom is heard
> ...


Now that’s what I would term, musical genius.

I note that the UK Cowboy thinks that the hits on this thread are because of his “Kiowa Oil Crap”. The truth being, they are down to the derision posts regarding his obviously non existent literary prowess.

I had to laugh when google proclaimed that a Cowboy, in UK urban language, refers to a con artist, alternatively a fraudster, how damn appropriate is that?

Mike.

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> Now that’s what I would term, musical genius.
> 
> I note that the UK Cowboy thinks that the hits on this thread are because of his “Kiowa Oil Crap”. The truth being, they are down to the derision posts regarding his obviously non existent literary prowess.
> 
> I had to laugh when google proclaimed that a Cowboy, in UK urban language, refers to a con artist, alternatively a fraudster, how damn appropriate is that?
> 
> Mike.





> Now that’s what I would term, musical genius.
> 
> I note that the UK Cowboy thinks that the hits on this thread are because of his “Kiowa Oil Crap”. The truth being, they are down to the derision posts regarding his obviously non existent literary prowess.
> 
> I had to laugh when google proclaimed that a Cowboy, in UK urban language, refers to a con artist, alternatively a fraudster, how damn appropriate is that?
> 
> Mike.


Not only do I have cowgirls writing tunes bout me, I got cowgirls gushing left n right... Kiowa Oil girls, Kiowa Oil  :Wink:

----------


## Emil Miller

A Cowboys Lament.

On top of old Smoky
All covered in snow
I wrote up some hokey
Just a short while ago

It was about cowboys
And the old purple sage
And I have to say Now boys
Why is there such rage?

They say its been taken 
From the work of Zane Grey
I say theyre mistaken
But theyll have it no way

If it comes to a showdown
Ill blow them away
The whole lot Ill mow down
And go on my way.

----------


## Sancho

Well done, Emil, well done.





> Not only do I have cowgirls writing tunes bout me, I got cowgirls gushing left n right... Kiowa Oil girls, Kiowa Oil


Haha! And well played, Cowpatty, well played.

So here's another one, also not so original:

Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam
Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam

Cowpatty wrote a bit
Weren't worth a chit
Mike said it weren't none of his
But Cowpatty said yes it is

Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam
Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam

Cowpatty's from Birmingham
Not the one in Alabam'
He thinks he's tough 
Gonna steal your stuff

Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam
Whoa Cowpatty, bam-ba-lam

---This stuff just writes itself.

----------


## Mike Tevion

After a long search I finally struck gold, not Kiowa Oil crap, only the Lonesome Cowboy! 
And here he is at the Peak of his career :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzPt1skVWlA

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Come and steal from my book if you love me,
do not hasten to bid me adieu,
but remember the Red River Valley,
I play cowboy, yeehaw, so can you!








J

----------


## Emil Miller

*Ghostwriters in the Sky*

A young cowpoke was typing out one dark and stormy day
A story very close to that by one known as Zane Grey 
He sent it to a forum of literary renown
In the hope it wouldn't bore 'em and his work with glory crown

The young cowpoke was saddened by the way it was received
For though not really maddened the forum was quite peeved
When a member found the tale was just too close a match
To a story now grown stale with many a purple patch

Though Riders of the Purple Sage by millions was enjoyed
And writers of the purple page its style have employed
It's a pity the young cowpoke this moral wasn't told 
That members of the forum know that pyrite isn't gold

Yippie-I-O! Yippie-I-Ay!

Ghostwriters in the sky

----------


## Jack of Hearts

lol Nailed it.









J

----------


## Lonesome Cowboy

> *Ghostwriters in the Sky*
> 
> A young cowpoke was typing out one dark and stormy day
> A story very close to that by one known as Zane Grey 
> He sent it to a forum of literary renown
> In the hope it wouldn't bore 'em and his work with glory crown
> 
> The young cowpoke was saddened by the way it was received
> For though not really maddened the forum was quite peeved
> ...


Girls! Girls! Enough of this mindless slobbering over my exploits!!! :/

----------


## Emil Miller

> Girls! Girls! Enough of this mindless slobbering over my exploits!!! :/


Well Lonesome Cowboy, I'm sure there are others among us who have had work rejected but here's a consolation prize for you.

http://youtu.be/Q6uloaHIX4Q

----------


## Delta40

Lol and the irony is Lonesome Cowboy aka Rhinestone Cowboy has inspired you all!

Great tunes Lit-nutters. Laughed my cowhide pants off (after I fell off my horse).

----------


## Mike Tevion

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeee-Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3_3Ri3QaiU

----------


## Calidore

> Well Lonesome Cowboy, I'm sure there are others among us who have had work rejected but here's a consolation prize for you.


True enough, every writer has to deal with rejections. Zane Grey had his share as well, and it stands to reason that if Grey's work was rejected when submitted by the man himself, anyone else submitting his work would have an even harder time.

----------


## DuckDuckDead

Wait so he did plagiarize right? He also says plagiarism is bad? What's his stance on hypocrisy? I personally support hypocrisy except when it benefits me not to. I also think that plagiarism is ok, if not good, but thats from the perspective of a consumer rather than a producer.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Lol and the irony is Lonesome Cowboy aka Rhinestone Cowboy has inspired you all!
> 
> Great tunes Lit-nutters. Laughed my cowhide pants off (after I fell off my horse).


Yes it is ironic but I feel that another effort is required:


*Ghost writers in the Sky* (part 2)

A lonesome cowboy sat one day with rhinestones on his vest
Writing out a story of the wild and woolly west.
When suddenly from up above some voices he did hear
Whose ghostly tones aroused in him a feeling of great fear

He turned his eyes towards the skies and then quite struck with awe
He saw a ghostly grouping gathered from the days of yore
Their brows were deeply furrowed and their fingers stained with ink
As in lexicons they burrowed before reaching for a drink

The lonesome cowboy quailed before theses giants of the past
Whose piercing gaze fell on him like the winters stormy blast
When all at once he heard one of them call him by his name
Accusing him of copying and stealing others fame

It was his favourite writer; yes none other than Zane Grey
Whose work he had been copying throughout that sunny day
Aghast, the lonesome cowboy then fell down upon his knees
And begged the western writer just to listen to his pleas

The lonesome cowboy told Zane Grey that he would write no more
And now hes started working in a five-and-ten-cent store
So it matters not how many are the rhinestones on your vest
Keep well away from writing of the wild and woolly west

Yippee I-O! Yippee-I-Ay

Ghost writers in the sky

----------


## Sancho

Bah-hahahaha

You're a musical genius, Emil.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Bah-hahahaha
> 
> You're a musical genius, Emil.


That's not what my piano teacher calls me.

----------

